# Rachael Ray Nutrish Dog Food



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Our fellow pit owner Rachael Ray has created a dog food. Here's a quote from her, from her website: _Look, we all want the best for our furry family members. And that's *exactly why I worked with experts in pet nutrition *to create Rachael Ray Nutrish._

Funny how she worked with experts, yet her ingredients have: corn meal, soybean meal (within the 1st 5 listed), & corn gluten meal

Here they are from her site: http://www.rachaelray.com/pets/nutr...trishforpets&gclid=COi9ic7t55QCFQv7agodnxc9SA

*Beef & Brown Rice*:


Beef, Chicken Meal, Brewers Rice, Corn Meal, Soybean Meal, Animal Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Corn Gluten Meal, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Dehydrated Alfalfa, Dried Peas, Dried Tomatoes, Dried Carrots, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Olive Oil, Iron Oxide, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Dried Parsley, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Mixed Tocopherols, Niacin, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K activity), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Folic Acid

*Chicken & Veggies*


Chicken, Chicken Meal, Brewers Rice, Corn Meal, Soybean Meal, Animal Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Corn Gluten Meal, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Dehydrated Alfalfa, Dried Peas, Dried Tomatoes, Dried Carrots, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Olive Oil, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Oxide, Dried Parsley, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Mixed Tocopherols, Niacin, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K activity), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Folic Acid

It's just sad how a lot of people are probably going to buy this dog food because of: _*Ray, who came to fame with her "30 Minute Meals" Food Network show, said all of her proceeds from sales of Rachael Ray Nutrish pet foods will go to Rachael's Rescue, which she founded to help at-risk animals*._ http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=news/entertainment&id=6294012


----------

